# I'm thinking getting LR6 in CD



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2015)

Any reasons for YES or NO?

Thanks in advance gent's
Dylan


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2015)

You can always sell the CD if you decide that you don't use it, even years down the road. I just installed my 12 month prepaid card for LR/Photoshop, I'm paidup now for a extra year.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can always sell the CD if you decide that you don't use it, even years down the road. I just installed my 12 month prepaid card for LR/Photoshop, I'm paidup now for a extra year.



My photography is very general. 80% is my kids activities, little BIF and very little landscape. 

I wonder if I would benefit more with LR/PS combo. I have seen PS in action through my friends(wedding Pros), yes, very powerful tool.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 9, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I wonder if I would benefit more with LR/PS combo.



If you don't have LR at all get LR6 and see if you're really missing anything; the case for PS at all (which was stronger with earlier versions of LR) is weaker with the improvements made to LR6.

Jim


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I would benefit more with LR/PS combo.
> ...



Hi Jim,
Yes, I'm currently using LR5. Been using LR last 4yrs and love it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...




Photoshop has some really nice features, but also has a steep learning curve. I taught myself to use it way back at version 3.5 in 1998. At that time, they included a training CD with the purchase, now its online. 

The feature I use most is the one that removes objects from the photo, but I occasionally find other things that need PS.

I'd get along ok without it, but its nice to have.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 10, 2015)

I say go for it. I went the CC route and so far no issues for me, but I don't have much runtime on it.


----------



## ScottyP (May 10, 2015)

I bought LR3 in CD. I upgraded it to LR4 online. I changed computers and stuff got complicated and mostly out of frustration I bought LR5 totally new online through Adobe. 

I still have my sidecar files stuck in an old computer. I plan to somehow get them off but I keep putting it off.

And yet I still cringe at going subscription. Even with all the potential convenience, something about no longer owning my edits..... Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 10, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Any reasons for YES or NO?
> 
> Thanks in advance gent's
> Dylan


I bought my copy on CD and I can install/run the application in any PC at any time, w/o internet.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 10, 2015)

> You can always sell the CD if you decide that you don't use it, even years down the road.



I buy the latest boxed version of Lightroom (since LR3) and Photoshop Elements (Since PE5), at discounted prices, then sell my previous full boxed version on Ebay. If your timings right (pre Christmas sales is best), it's possible to make a profit out of upgrading.


----------



## jrista (May 10, 2015)

The biggest additional value that PS brings to the table is layers, and all the additional power and features (like layer masks) that brings. 

I like to use a multi-scale soft contrast and sharpening technique on my landscape and macro photography, and doing that simply requires having layers. Lightroom has Clarity, which when pushed negative can simulate the more dreamy soft contrast techniques, but my technique is not about a dreamy look...it has to do with shadow falloff, micro and local contrast, and getting crisp sharpness without loosing the soft aesthetic. 

There are countless things you can do with PS and it's layers and layer masks that are either significantly more difficult or just impossible with LR.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 10, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I bought my copy on CD and I can install/run the application in any PC at any time, w/o internet.



At which point it's _immediately_ out of date. 

There's _zero_ advantage in getting Lr on CD (in fact, I didn't even know Adobe was still offering one): the whole point of Lr being available as a download is to maintain version currency, and it's completely wrong-headed not to want to do that.

If you're desperate for offline availablility, keep a copy of the latest version's installer on a USB drive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> I bought LR3 in CD. I upgraded it to LR4 online. I changed computers and stuff got complicated and mostly out of frustration I bought LR5 totally new online through Adobe.
> 
> I still have my sidecar files stuck in an old computer. I plan to somehow get them off but I keep putting it off.
> 
> And yet I still cringe at going subscription. Even with all the potential convenience, something about no longer owning my edits..... Grrrrrrrrr.



I hate sidecar files, which is one of the main reasons I don't use DXO or Capture one. ACDSEE also uses them, so I just use it for jpegs and don't create them.

With Lightroom, the database contains all the information that the sidecar files do, so back it up as well as the raw images. The database has the basic editing settings for the controls, plus any other information you set in the preferences. There is no need to backup the previews, they take a lot of space and can be regenerated.


----------



## martti (May 10, 2015)

Recently I got the AlienSkin filters as plug-ins for the LR. Now I ran a test period of the Nik software filters.
I have been photoshopping my pictures for a couple of decades but now I see that on the other hand Adobe does not want me to have the PS or CS or whatever while there is this AlienSkin and Nik who are offering another way of doing PP...not pixel by pixel but by filters and moods. 
Nogbody is getting paid by the amount of sweat and toil he put out to get the end result but only by the fact that the end result is something that can be sold for a profit...

Most probably the money that I had put aside for Adobe will now go to Nik Software –or to be exact– to Google.

All the training videos I got...a pity. that's how time flows. Nobody listens to C-casettes any longer...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

martti said:


> Recently I got the AlienSkin filters as plug-ins for the LR. Now I ran a test period of the Nik software filters.
> I have been photoshopping my pictures for a couple of decades but now I see that on the other hand Adobe does not want me to have the PS or CS or whatever while there is this AlienSkin and Nik who are offering another way of doing PP...not pixel by pixel but by filters and moods.
> Nogbody is getting paid by the amount of sweat and toil he put out to get the end result but only by the fact that the end result is something that can be sold for a profit...
> 
> ...



I'm trying to make out what you are saying. I thought that Alien Skin and Nik were not post processing software, but plug-ins for Photoshop and Lightroom. Don't you still need to have Photoshop and Lightroom? 

You were having a issue paying for Adobe, have you asked them for help? I thought that you were able to finally work-around to get the cc membership.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys for your inputs. I went with downloading LR6. 

I took about 30 shots at my nephew First Communion yesterday. The event hired Pros shooter. Photography is allowed with some rules - no flash, no walking around, must stay within designated pew. Although I could use my 1Dx and 200f2 from our pew, however, I decided put my trust in the pro. It was hard for a Canon shooter to sit still with the best combo in hands and allowing the "black/gold" shooter doing the works ;D 

At the end of the mass, I ended up using just a7s + FE 28mm to photograph family members. To have FE 28mm lens profile in LR6 is useful.


----------

